# Bay Area Grinnell Rodeo



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

13th ANNUAL
BAY AREA


GUARANTEED PAYOUT:

1ST PLACE = $1000.00​ 9TH PLACE = $100.00
2ND PLACE = $500.00​10TH PLACE = $100.00
3RD PLACE = $400.00​11TH PLACE = $100.00
4TH PLACE = $300.00​20TH PLACE = $100.00
5TH PLACE = $200.00​25TH PLACE = $100.00
6TH PLACE = $100.00​30TH PLACE = $100.00
7TH PLACE = $100.00​40TH PLACE = $100.00
8TH PLACE = $100.00​
$10.00 OF ENTRY FEE GOES TO LUNKER POT
Contacts: Jerry Davis @ 251-937-8682 or Larry Morris @ 251-402-8072 or Ed Counselman @ 251-379-2484
Proceeds will help support the Catfish Round-Up for the Handicapped

Date: August 2, 2014
Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat / Lunker included / Launch included
Landing: Lower Bryant’s (HWY 225) / Time: Safelight to 3:00PM

PRE-TOURNAMENT MEETING – THURSDAY JULY 31 at 6:30pm
WRIGHT’S MOTOR PARTS, 408 D’OLIVE ST. (937-2591), BAY MINETTE

RULES & REGULATIONS
1. All State and Local laws must be followed.
2. Life jackets must be worn while boat is on plane.
3. NO alcoholic beverages allowed during tournament hours.
4. 5 fish limit per boat. 2-person team per boat.
5. All fish must be caught during this tournament from your registered boat, in public waters. No boat switching allowed.
6. You cannot leave your boat during tournament hours except for dire emergency.
7. Safe boating conduct must be observed at all times by all tournament competitors.
8. Competitors are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy and safety.
9. Tournament time will be from safelight to 3:00pm. Anyone not back by 3:00pm will be disqualified.
10. Artificial baits only – no trolling allowed. If you are caught disregarding tournament rules, you will be disqualified.
11. All boats must launch from the designated landing (Lower Bryant’s). No trailering boats allowed.
12. Winners will be subject to a polygraph examination, results will be final.

(Mail Entry forms to: Bay Area Bassmasters c/o Ed Counselman, 29370 Oakstone Dr. Daphne AL. 36526)

I hereby waive and release the host sponsors, tournament officials and all contestants from all claims of injury and/or property damage incurred in connection with this tournament. I have read and fully understand the stated rules and agree to abide by the rules and decisions of the tournament committee. Please make checks payable to Bay Area Bassmasters.

_________________________________________​___________________________________________
BOATER (Please Print Clearly)​ ​ ​PARTNER (Please Print Clearly)

_________________________________________ ​___________________________________________
Street Address​Street Address​

_________________________________________​___________________________________________
City, State, Zip ​City, State, Zip

_________________________________________ ​___________________________________________
Email Address​Email Address

__________________________________________ ​________________________________________ BOATER SIGNATURE​PARTNER SIGNATURE


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

NO Shark tournament :thumbdown: again this year. So we'll be there.


----------

